# question of the day.....



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

What does it take to make a 6spd GTO run mid 10's?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

STS 12lbs kit, suspension, gears, slicks, good clutch, better driver, and about $12k! :lol: 
(....this is my route, when I win the lottery I'll send you guys the dyno #'s and vids... :willy: )
Oh yeah, and a cage!


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

You can run mid 10's from a rolling start or you can change your guages from MPH to KPH you may even hit mid 9's that way.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Bolt one of these on...burns nitrous and rubber!


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

man are there ever alot of smart asses in this crowd


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
That should just about do it.


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

Push it out of the back of Groucho's spaceship 1. :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Braman'sGTO said:


> man are there ever alot of smart asses in this crowd


Where?

Let's kill them.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> What does it take to make a 6spd GTO run mid 10's?


YOU NOT BEIN THE DRIVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!



arty: arty: arty:


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Mid 10's*

There is a website of a bunch of guys who give different options of upgrades starting at 400hp, then 510hp then 590hp (supercharger option) all with a '04 Goat. The website is Modern Day Muscle Cars 
Also I think the website is being upgraded as it is down a lot lately.
They have some awesome footage of the Goat.

Be aware, I had a quote for the 510hp upgrade and it would set me back $8k...OUCH!! 

I just need a spare $10k to fall from the sky into my lap. arty:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: ....I'm giving this the funniest response post of the month award....I agree their are a ton of smartasses on this forum (unfortunately I'm one of them) and that's what makes this fun! I like the rocket idea but I'm propably stick to the turbo, blah blah idea....btw MDMC hasn't got their car out of the 11's last time I heard..... fill me in if I'm wrong! :cheers


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

well if your not going to go with the rocket how about a jet engine or turbine both would definetly get you into the 10 second range and you could still fry anyone behind you. However you would still have to deal with the same power lag that you get with a turbo. A local performance shop here is putting an STS turbo on an 04 if you want I can let you know how it does.


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

And then ask that local shop to drive that GTO with the STS turbo system in a downpour and see if the air filter doesn't get flooded. Biggest question of mine to date so far about the STS system. 

1st, 2nd, woohooo....oh no, puddle....put put stall. Ok, I'm a little bit of a putz...but it bewilders me.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

79TA&04GTO said:


> And then ask that local shop to drive that GTO with the STS turbo system in a downpour and see if the air filter doesn't get flooded. Biggest question of mine to date so far about the STS system.
> 
> 1st, 2nd, woohooo....oh no, puddle....put put stall. Ok, I'm a little bit of a putz...but it bewilders me.


I know, we've talked about this before and as soon as I come up with the money I'll definetly let you know! :cheers


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

Actually Steve, that was aimed at Braman'sGTO, since he said a local shop was installing the system. Don't worry, I'm still waiting to hear you opinion as well, but hey...don't rush spending the money on my account...I'm patient :cool


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

No your right but I think that was the 510hp upgrade and not the one with the blower (590hp). I may be wrong but i called them and spoke to them some time ago about it and the car on the Vid's is the non supercharged version.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

asteng88 said:


> No your right but I think that was the 510hp upgrade and not the one with the blower (590hp). I may be wrong but i called them and spoke to them some time ago about it and the car on the Vid's is the non supercharged version.


Huh? I lost ya here...


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

gto dealer, do you often talk to yourself are just to increase posts?

I noticed you answered your own question as soon as posting without waiting for a response.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

mumrah said:


> gto dealer, do you often talk to yourself are just to increase posts?
> 
> I noticed you answered your own question as soon as posting without waiting for a response.


Oh, it depends on the day, sometimes I answer myself when the questions are trivial. As far as posting to increase #'s, I am a little guilty due to the thing between me and Groucho. (I'm trying to see if I can surpass his #'s by the end of next month  ) Besides that, this particular post is a trivial post, not many people have $8k + to invest in their GTO, and the ones that do pm me and I take care of them. :cheers


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

D'oh, I forgot to make my list to send to you, I'll get on that soon. Sorry 'dealer


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

79TA&04GTO said:


> D'oh, I forgot to make my list to send to you, I'll get on that soon. Sorry 'dealer


HA-HA-HA, YOU SOOOOO FUNNY! :lol: You know I love you man! He-he-he, btw I'm still waiting..... :lol:


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

I think I need to kick the guy in the head that's buying my 79 TransAm and parts...I'm paying storage because the fool can't make up his mind. Plus, he's holding some of my GTO mods up :willy:


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

Some of the more expensive mods I mean...


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I've been there before, I just recieved some very pleasing news today so that turbo kit isn't that far off.....


----------

